# Why don’t Nexus devices have SD cards? Google’s Matias Duarte answers



## josin (Oct 30, 2012)

> Since the launch of Nexus S, all Nexus lovers had one pertinent question in their mind, why Google does not provide microSD card slots in Nexus devices.
> 
> The only Nexus device to have a microSD card slot was the Nexus One, since then none of the Nexus phones or tablets have microSD card slot.
> 
> ...



LINK  
phone arena
androidos
OMG....What a silly reason... i think he is underestimating his customers



> *Nexus 4: Technical Specification Breakdown*
> 
> External Hardware Specifications
> Exact model: LG Nexus 4
> ...



link: XDA

 most praising review of nexus 4


----------



## havoknation (Oct 30, 2012)

lol.. seriously what a lame answer. They should have 16/32/48gb variants IMO


----------



## josin (Oct 30, 2012)

havoknation said:


> lol.. seriously what a lame answer. They should have 16/32/48gb variants IMO



yup.. Now that the Sd cards are so cheap Even an 8GB variant would have sufficed, if they had provided Sd card support.
Anyway i will buy one, cause the price is so tempting. If it comes out below 20K, then it will kill all Samy except S3(may be), all Sony Xperias and All Htc range above 20k mark.


----------



## ajaymailed (Oct 30, 2012)

external SD Card is supposed to be just like external hard disk. Regular Apps, Music, Photos, Files should be in phones internal storage. large videos, game sd data files, old pictures should be in external SD Card.


----------



## havoknation (Oct 30, 2012)

josin said:


> yup.. Now that the Sd cards are so cheap Even an 8GB variant would have sufficed, if they had provided Sd card support.
> Anyway i will buy one, cause the price is so tempting. If it comes out below 20K, then it will kill all Samy except S3(may be), all Sony Xperias and All Htc range above 20k mark.



below 20k. Are you kidding dude?


----------



## moniker (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh no! Google seem to be treading on the dreaded path of apple!! Even the dumbest of noobs will get offended by this answer


----------



## josin (Oct 31, 2012)

havoknation said:


> below 20k. Are you kidding dude?



no not at all, just see its international pricing.(my smart price Gsm Arena)
Just $299 (=Rs.16184.87).This is the price of an unlocked version and is available with out any contracts in US. With contract it is selling for just $199 in US. Ok its unbelievable even to me, i had to pinch myself a few times to make me believe it


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 31, 2012)

Totally valid reason.. you guys are pros at tech and sh1t
but you guys are n00bs at real life and people, go figure..

storage should be unified, not sepreate, store file, and forget..
even on PC, all this C:\ D:\ E:\ H:\ is bull sh1t, who the F has time to organize, the sytem should self organize, it should be smart.
am tried of all those hard disks, same on phone. just store this sh1t safely some where.. and fast.

and yeah, they should just give 64gb version and don't confuse more, 32, 16 WTF, enough, and take all money required.


----------



## noob (Oct 31, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Totally valid reason.. you guys are pros at tech and sh1t
> but you guys are n00bs at real life and people, go figure..
> 
> storage should be unified, not sepreate, store file, and forget..
> ...



It has nothing to do with n00bs etc...it is all about File system permission.

Read this to understand : Here Is Another Reason Google Continues To Shun SD Cards - Multiuser Support


----------



## josin (Oct 31, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Totally valid reason.. you guys are pros at tech and sh1t
> but you guys are n00bs at real life and people, go figure..
> 
> storage should be unified, not sepreate, store file, and forget..
> ...



But they are not giving us any option to purchase those 32/64 Gb versions, they are stuck @ a mere 16 Gb, at least they should have provided a 100 GB Google drive storage for nexus owners. Oh ya storage should be unified and the future is CLOUD, i know but the future is not yet arrived in countries like India. We are used to the Idea of Sd cards for ages, see all those dumb Nokia(aka Symbian 40 series)/Karbon /spiece /micromax phones have sd cards and i have seen no one who are unable to use the space on their Sd cards. Common why do we prefer a Nexus? IMHO its for Geeks, its for those people who want an unlocked boot loader, its for those who can play with flashing roms and not for spoon feeding baby's.IMHO we need space lots of storage space@ low cost and when you say low cost nothing comes so close to an Sd card .


----------



## mastervk (Oct 31, 2012)

I have 16 GB tablet and bought 32 GB sdhc card as 16 GB was too less for my usage .Nowadays android games are of size 1 gb to 1.5 GB. 500 mb games are also common.so more storage is always better.

But all these devices are for US market where net speed is very good and you don't need to store music and video on your device.even Google music allows you to store 20000 songs for free.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 31, 2012)

to counter piracy ?????????????


----------



## josin (Oct 31, 2012)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> to counter piracy ?????????????



how? and Why? as far as i know android is open source, if ur talking abt apps you cat stop piracy by just omitting Sd card


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 31, 2012)

josin said:


> how? and Why? as far as i know android is open source, if ur talking abt apps you cat stop piracy by just omitting Sd card


My dear friend , apps and games are not free


----------



## josin (Nov 1, 2012)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> My dear friend , apps and games are not free



I know some of the apps and games are not free but even if you don't have SD card you can still install any kind of apps( you know what i mean and you can get those apps from all over net, its not at all a secret) on ur android.( don't ask how).Android is not IOS, android does not required to be jail-broken for installing third party apps, there is a check box and you need to tick/select the option "install third party apps" and you are done.So my conclusion is you are wrong.

taste the new camera of android 4.2


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 1, 2012)

this is my answer: AndroidOS comment


----------



## josin (Nov 1, 2012)

well here is another review of the LG NEXUS 4


----------



## parth.khopkar96 (Nov 5, 2012)

I also kind of liked the unified storage idea at first. But then came the harsh reality..my brother has galaxy nexus.We decided to test its camera for an event. It shot excellent pictures and all. After the event we found out that the phone had been bricked(no one could figure out why, it was running stock rom). Even after multiple attempts the phone had to be flashed again. All the data on it was lost. Considering to what extent what all of us like to root and flash our android devices it is just good to know that all your data is safe on the sd card..


----------



## Vyom (Nov 6, 2012)

parth.khopkar96 said:


> I also kind of liked the unified storage idea at first. But then came the harsh reality..my brother has galaxy nexus.We decided to test its camera for an event. It shot excellent pictures and all. After the event we found out that the phone had been bricked(no one could figure out why, it was running stock rom). Even after multiple attempts the phone had to be flashed again. All the data on it was lost. Considering to what extent what all of us like to root and flash our android devices it is just good to know that all your data is safe on the sd card..



That's one good point in support of SD cards.


----------

